# Was not sure if I would share but here goes.



## Reble (Dec 31, 2011)

With tears running down my face. would like to tell you what has happen to us in the last 48 hours.

It started Thursday night after dark, when I heard my dogs barking and looked out to see my minis running in circles, and they than would stop and look out to our pond.

Oh no I knew it had to be our fallow doe (Dream Catcher)

We have been so busy with the 13 puppies, and had not taken her out of the area yet, where the pond was starting to freeze.

I ran out with my flash light and seen her circling in the middle of the pond where she has walked out and fell in.

Ran back yelling for my husband to come Dream Catcher was in the pond.

Not thinking straight we hauled out our paddle boat and tried to reach her. the pond is 16 feet deep in the center and the sides are steep and was hard to get the boat in.

He had to take a shovel trying to break the ice to get to her.

Hubby was in the boat and I am trying to push him out he got her in a net and he tried to get her onto the boat, at that time he floated back to shore, so I step in and thought I could help as we got her partway up onto the boat could not hold the weight so over we went, and hubby was under the boat, I kept calling him and nothing the shore looked so far away, I swam to the edge and with no more energy laid chest deep holding on to a branch. I heard my husband yell we have two minutes get out of the water, I said I can't feel my legs and cannot move.. some how he got up past me on the bank, and said pull Mary Pull your self out, my husband not knowing where he got the energy grabbed my arm and pulled me out.

I was exhausted and ready to pass out. I slowly got up and peeled off my two coats that where just so heavy to walk in, hubby and I both lost a boot each and dragged each other to the house, crawled to the tub and started to fill the tub with warm water, our bodies looked like a red lobsters, our breathing was shadow.

After getting warmed took our temp, his was 95 and mine was up to 97. so we called the health line they told us to drink something warm and eat something with sugar.

We did have our family keep calling us every 30 minutes and if things had gotten worse would have went to the hospital.

We knew she did not make it..






We found her the next day under the boat, and we knew how lucky we both where to be alive.

After talking with a neighbor, we went out, just to get away and try to put this behind us, and we had know ideal how we where going to get her and boat out of there, it was out in the middle of the pond.

When we returned for a few hours out we looked as we drove into the driveway, no boat, the boat had sunk and the deer under it.. now how on earth are we going to get them out.

As my husband went closer to check to see if he could see them, here at the side of the barn the deer and boat where laying off shore.

Our neighbors had got together and pulled them out for us and this morning another neighbor came and disposed of our lovely Dream Catcher.

Yes, we are sadden by our loss but have gained such a good feeling of how our neighbors are our friends in time of need without asking where here for us.

God did bless us this past year and looking forward to see what 2012 has to offer us.

Wish you all a Very Happy New Year for 2012


----------



## chandab (Dec 31, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Dream Catcher, but so very glad the two of you are ok.


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 31, 2011)

What a dreadful thing to have happened. I'm so glad you are both ok, but terribly sorry for the loss of your little deer. I had one, so know how they can touch the heart.

Lizzie


----------



## Sonya (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh my what a horrific story, thank God you both are ok. I'm sorry for your loss of Dream Catcher. Bless your neighbors for helping. Many hugs.


----------



## LindaL (Dec 31, 2011)

OMG...how scary and sad for you both! So very sorry for your loss, but glad that you are OK...could have been a very tragic ending if you weren't able to get out of the water!


----------



## K Sera (Dec 31, 2011)

OMG! Thank God you are blessed and here to share that story! How scary that must have been for you and your husband and I am so sorry about Dream Catcher ... in times of tragedy and need, friends always come through and bless us! So glad to hear you are OK ... WOW!!!!!


----------



## alongman (Dec 31, 2011)

The power of adrenaline and great spirit - I'm so proud of both of you for trying to help your 4-legged friend. I'm so sorry about your loss.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh my heart breaks for you guys...I completely understand trying everything in your power to get to her( I had a Collie fall through the rivers ice). You guys tried and thank God your alive. What wonderful neighbors you have, God bless them. Huge hugs, I'm so sorry.


----------



## barnbum (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh Mary--I'm so glad to know you and your sweet husband are fine. I know how strong your love is for your animals. Thank goodness you got to the house and warmed up. That was a smart idea to have your family call every 30 min. I'm so sorry for your loss of Dream Catcher.


----------



## supaspot (Dec 31, 2011)

what an awful and frightening experience , Im so glad you are both OK ...you so nearly wasnt !!!!! I am very sorry you lost your little girl , Im sure you must be inconsolable


----------



## Jill (Dec 31, 2011)

Mary, I'm so sorry!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 31, 2011)

What a tragic story, but it could so easily have been two tragedies. You and hubby were so very lucky!

I'm so sorry that you lost Dream Catcher, she was such a sweet little girl, but am so glad that you are both ok.

Sending you ((((HUGS)))) and my wishes for a Very Happy 2012.


----------



## dgrminis (Dec 31, 2011)

So sorry for your loss but am very glad that you and your husband are ok.


----------



## Genie (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. What terrible fates for both your deer this year





You and Glen are lucky to have escaped tragedy for yourselves.

Without saying why, I just will say we spent thousands this year to refill our pond


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 31, 2011)

OMG! Thank goodness you and hubby are OK! Sorry for your loss on you little deer. Thanks goodness for good neighbors.


----------



## Reble (Dec 31, 2011)

Thank you all for all the nice reply's, we where going to be getting a new buck in the New Year,

but after this, have called the seller to cancel our new buck, but we still have lots of good memories.

We believe we need to slow down, and start looking at what is important.

This sure has changed both of us as to what is important in life.

Not to worry about tomorrow but live for today.

Reading the reply's sure has helped both of us and to know people understand, not one person said we where foolish to try, but I am sure some thought this, we keep going over and over of how we might have done it different, but so true your adrenaline sure does keep you going and sometimes not think correctly when under stress.

We both are a little sore & bruised, we have a nasty cough but this too will pass.

Little exhausted but are looking at just the two of us quietly bringing in the New Year.

Hope 2012 is one great year for all of us..

Happy New Years and keep Safe tonight all my friends.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss,I would have done the same thing!

And stay warm now! Glad you all are OK!


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 31, 2011)

I saw this on Facebook but wanted to reply here as well. I am so glad that you and your husband are okay. What an awful tragedy but could have been soooooo much worse. You are always upbeat, friendly and nice and try to help whenever you can and Lil Beginnings wouldn't be the same without you, Mary.


----------



## Mona (Dec 31, 2011)

Awww, I am soooo very sy for your loss of Dreamcatcher...how sad, but thank goodness both you and your husband survived....as bad as things seem, you certainly do have MUCH to be tankful for. You have lived to tell the story, and how wonderful that your firends/neighbors also rallied to help out. Wishing you all the best for 2012.


----------



## Marty (Dec 31, 2011)

I cannot even begin to tell you how sorry I am for you and your husband having to go through such an ordeal to save little Dream Catcher. Your natural instincts of total love for her just took over and without hesitation you risked your lives to save her. You are remarkable, but then, I've known that for a good many years. My heart breaks and goes out to you both for having gone through such a tragedy. I wish I could bundle you both up in a warm blanket myself right now.


----------



## MeganH (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry for your loss




So glad you and your husband are ok.


----------



## Miniv (Jan 1, 2012)

OMG...What a terrifying experience and sorrowful loss......but, you know that Dream Catcher had a happy life while she was here. Hope you both are okay.


----------



## Equuisize (Jan 1, 2012)

That is an unnerving experience to read about.

The result could have been so much different.

I'm sorry your every effort wasn't successful

but am very very happy you guys will be OK.

Rest and be joyful with the arrival of the

New Year.


----------



## vickie gee (Jan 1, 2012)

Glad ya'll are safe. Sorry you went through such a traumatic and heart wrenching ordeal.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 1, 2012)

I have to say.....I would have done the exact very same thing. To see one of my babies that I loved dearly in danger, all thoughts would have gone by the wayside and I'd've had tunnel vision trying to save him/her. I'm so sorry you lost your dear little Dream Catcher. I'm glad you and hubby are ok.


----------



## Reble (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you all !!! my computer was down all day just got it up and running.

Hydro went out for awhile. but everything is good.

You guys sure make me so happy to be part of such a fantastic place to come and share are sadness and also all our happiness. What a great forum


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 1, 2012)

Mary I'm so sorry what a tragic thing to have happen

just heartbreaking.

You certainly both did all you could to try to help her

And came close to losing your own lives. So glad you are ok

and hope your heart mends soon too ((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))


----------

